# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Robot kits, SunFounder, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - SunFounder

----------


## Airicist

Arduino Spider Quadruped Robot Kit with Servo Control Board

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> Sunfounder Crawling Robot Kit is available now! 
> This kit is based on Arduino, completely open source and we provide free technical support. It can be controlled by using the remote controller or PC (by mouse or keyboard).

----------


## Airicist

Julian's Postbag: #46 - Sunfounder Quadruped Robot Kit

Published on Aug 11, 2015




> Unboxing and some assembly of Sunfounder's walking robot kit. A couple of Arduino Nanos in here, plus nRF24L01+ modules, 12 servos and laser cut acrylic pieces.

----------


## Airicist

Kit Build: Sunfounder Crawling Quadruped Robot #1

Published on Sep 21, 2015




> Build of the walking robot kit.

----------


## Airicist

SunFounder Bionic RollFlash Quadruped Robot Turtle for Arduino with Android APP Assembly Tutorial

Published on Mar 4, 2017




> Assembly tutorial again! The Rollflash is a four-foot quadruped robot. With an ultrasonic sensor and an infrared sensor, it can realize obstacle avoiding and line following functions. You can control it with an App on Android, which makes it easy and interesting to play.

----------


## Airicist

SunFounder Pig Bionic DIY Robot Kit for kids

Published on Aug 14, 2018




> This cute learning kit utilize bricks element and some circuit to drive the connecting rod and command the pig to walk. You can learn the knowledge of brick, structure and circuit by applying this kit.
> 
> It is a new mobile robot called Pig developed by SunFounder. The structure is to connect front and behind leg by two connecting rods. The electric motor control the front leg by connecting rod and drive the behind leg to move; besides, the left and right connecting rod is assembling symmetrically, thus the pig can moves forward. The circuit is consisting of battery holder, four 5th battery and an electric motor.

----------

